

 Ask HN: Does my landing page make you want to sign-up? - taphangum
http://twitspare.com/

======
Rust
No, not even a little bit. Here are some notes:

1) Content-Type meta needs to be immediately below your opening HEAD tag, or
it has no effect

2) Load your style after meta, but before javascript

3) jquery should be loaded before jqueryui - and if you're loading jqueryui
from google, why not jquery as well?

4) fixed-width designs should still max out at 960px to 990px wide, not 1160px
(most browsers are 1024x768)

5) seriously look at your CSS - a page with this small amount of content
should not need 833 lines of CSS

6) in the HTML, you shouldn't need the extra content wrapper around
everything. Fixing your CSS should let you remove it

If you need some light help with this, feel free to let me know. I can
volunteer a little time over the weekend.

~~~
coderdude
It sort of sounded like you were going to tell him why the page didn't make
you want to sign up, but then you listed a bunch of (mostly) non-visual design
considerations. What was it about the page that didn't make you want to sign
up? (I'm just curious now.) By the way, the notes you did list were good and
he should follow those guidelines.

~~~
Rust
The look had already been critiqued, and I agreed with what had been said
about it.

Aside from the design of the page (and presumably, the site), I judge code
quality at almost the same level of importance.

In this case, both are severely sub-standard. I'd never hire this guy, and I'd
never use a service he was involved with. Why should I believe he'd be any
more careful with my private information than he was with his design or code?

In the end, it's a trust thing. His page does not generate any trust with me.

------
coderdude
Man, some of the comments in this thread have a very high harsh to helpful
ratio.

\- The page could use more structure. The elements seem to be floating around
but they're not anchored in a way that feels right to me.

\- The page is way too big. Bring it down to about 960px (Rust also covers
this in this thread). You should also center the layout.

\- The logo should be a little larger, and you might consider centering it.
Though if you do center it, make it large enough to fill the space so that it
doesn't look awkward.

\- Re-style the highlighted text at the top ("Social advertising on Twitter,
Done the right way."). Consider placing it under the logo

\- Tell us more about how it works or what requirements your service will
impose. The more information you can provide the better.

\- There is a bit of free-style capitalization going on there which makes it
annoying to read.

\- The form for submitting your Twitter username could stand to be a little
smaller. Maybe make the label ("Type In Your Twitter Username:") stand out a
little more. I think it would look better if the calculate button was to the
right of the input box.

\- The "We pay you per click!" text should be restyled, maybe with some kind
of icon or in a box with rounded corners. Right now it just looks like it was
an afterthought when really it's an important bit of info.

\- Contact, about, and privacy policy are a must have. The less you can tell
who made a site, the shadier it looks.

\- Where's the little Twitter bird? :P

I hope that helps.

------
mattbell
I don't really feel like signing up. Using Safari the text overlaps the input
text box and the scroll bars are always showed even though I stretched the
browser wide enough to show all elements.

Also your message is confusing. I'm guessing that you want to ask me: "How
much can you make tweeting small ads on Twitter?" and then you'll provide the
answer on the next page explaining in details how exactly.

I would re-think your strategy here, and would think about having this on the
landing page:

* Headline asking "How much can you make tweeting small ads on Twitter?" * Subtext that explains what I need to do to make money * Testimonials of people like me showing how much they can earn with their thumbnails * Simple form asking for my Twitter username and a big button saying something like "Tell me how much I'm worth!"

Just some random thoughts, hope it's helpful :)

~~~
taphangum
Thanks Matt! I've changed it up. As i didn't realize it was showing like that
in other peoples computers it was showing up great in mine.

Check it out now.

Its just a pre-launch landing pge btw.

------
taphangum
Edit: Ive taken the feedback and improved the site.

@slater: I didnt even realise the webfonts werent showing up until you told
me! Thank you.

@Rust: Yes, its a CSS file im using for the main site when it launches. I
havent separated the two. So what you see is the main site's homepage css.

Bad i know. But this was very much a "Quick and Dirty Kind of thing".

------
slater
Nope. Looks like it was put together by someone about 2 hours into their
"Learn HTML in 24 hours!" book.

~~~
taphangum
I'm definately not a designer. But wow lol. That bad?

All jokes aside though. What do you think i could do to make it more
appealing?

~~~
slater
For one thing, your CSS seems to include web fonts, but none of the browsers I
tested (FFox, Safari, Chrome, all the latest public/stable/official versions)
seem to show them. So all text is in Times New Roman.

Edit: Wait, it seems the web fonts are shown in the "scrolltohere" DIV when I
enter a twitter username. But the top text is still Times New Roman.

------
mooism2
The text "Type In Your Twitter Username:" overlaps the entry field. It
shouldn't.

Overall it looks amateurish, and doesn't give me any confidence that there's
anyone capable of paying much money behind it.

------
hartard
"Woah! Quit your day job! You could be earning.. $4624132.5 Per Month!"

My bullshit meters just broke. It makes me question the validity of your
product.

~~~
taphangum
Its all based on arbritray calculations ive made thus far according to the
market-click-through-rates. If you got that high? Wow.

------
SkipHeadJr
No. I have enough money and I don't have any use for a twitter account.

